# Calleva Stick Dressers



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I was looking around yesterday and found this site. The British stick makers here are most likely already aware of them.

http://www.callevastickdressers.org.uk/

There's a lot of inspiration and eye candy in the Galleries section. I'm still looking around in it.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Theres a lot of different sites and a lot of stick makers .My local group consists of about 50 members and have regular meetings and workshops .There always worth joining you can get almost anything from the members including Jacobs horns

I usually swop shanks for rams horn sheets ; the workshops are great help as there are a couple of British stick making champions there so if I have a problem you can discuss it with them

They will teach how to make rams horn and water buffalo crooks which is a big help and give names of suppliers etc.

Stickmaking is popular here and you work has to be of a reasonable quality to compete and if you took in a finished piece with a bent shank you certainly would get a few comments most of which would be how to straighten it.


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Good to see that you found our site Rodney hope you enjoyed it


----------

